# Potenciometro Regular Volumen altavoz



## manucarrilero (Jul 27, 2012)

Hola me presento rápido. Soy Manu, no he estudiado nunca electrónica, pero sí que me gusta aprender leyendo en internet. Desde pequeño he trasteado con equipos electronicos, en especial de audio.

Tengo una duda bastante importante: ¿que potenciometro debo utilizar para regular el volumen de una pareja de altavoces?

Datos: El equipo da una salida de 2x100w RMS. Los altavoces (ahora me pegareis) son: en cada canal dos altavoces en paralelo, una caja mediana de dos vias 6 ohms y 60w rms y un altavoz pequeño (un satelite http://www.google.es/imgres?start=67&um=1&hl=es&safe=off&biw=1440&bih=752&tbm=isch&tbnid=yYpdaF3j7vYm9M:&imgrefurl=http://www.digital-factory.es/altavoces-bose-acoustimass-3-serie-iii-negros.html&docid=PZVfuHVO6sf8pM&imgurl=http://www.digital-factory.es/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/5e06319eda06f020e43594a9c230972d/f/i/file_478_34.jpg&w=480&h=278&ei=5wgTUPv1Laeb1AXFuYG4Cg&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=347&vpy=291&dur=1023&hovh=171&hovw=295&tx=179&ty=83&sig=107500999005713209669&page=3&tbnh=101&tbnw=175&ndsp=36&ved=1t:429,r:8,s:67,i:31) de 60 RMS y 6 ohms.


*Lo que necesito es poder regular el volumen de los dos canales de audio, a ser posible a la vez con un potenciometro doble. Lo que no se es si debe ser logarítmico o lineal y de qué valor.
*

Un saludo y gracias. ; )


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 27, 2012)

*Logarítmico doble de unos 22 kOhms*

*Puesto en la entrada de audio , no en la salida.*

Saludos !


----------



## aquileslor (Jul 27, 2012)

¿El amplificador no tiene ya su potenciómetro de balance? En ese caso suplantalo por dos potes del mismo valor y logaritmico. En la salida necesitarías potes de por lo menos 150W de alambre...(o reóstatos del mismo valor).


----------



## manucarrilero (Jul 28, 2012)

Hola, gracias por contestar. En respuesta a ambos, el amplificador sí tiene potenciometro propio y funciona perfectamente.

Lo que necesito es poder regular los altavoces por separado ya que el potenciometro del amplificador tambien maneja el audio que va a otros amplificadores que estan conectados a una salida de este.

aquileslor, gracias por la idea. Reostato de 150W o potenciometro de alambre de 150W. ¿Que precio puede tener esto comprado en una tienda de electronica o por ebay?  Los hay dobles, supongo, y tambien supongo que serán más caros.

He buscado por google imagenes y no acabo de tener claro que es lo que necesito, podrías enlazarme alguna imagen por si tiengo algo parecido por casa entre los trastos.

Un saludo, gracias.


----------



## aquileslor (Jul 28, 2012)

No. No te convendría aunque se vendieran esos potenciómetros de 150 W. Antes eran muy usados en la industria y eran mas o menos económicos. pero ahora costarían una fortuna.
Tratá de separar los amplificadores como te dije, en el punto donde está el control de balance, que debe ser donde se unen los amplificadores. Y allí le pones un pote a cada uno. Es la solución clásica y la que mejor te andará. Y la mas barata. Si es verdad que tienes amplificadores separados, es decir es estéreo, tendrás fácilmente poder regularlos separados.
Fijate que el pote de balance en sus dos extremos está unido a cada uno de los amplificadores. Bueno, los desconectas y allí le pones un pote separado para cada uno de los canales. ¿ como identificas la entrada correspondiente de cada uno de los ampli? Tocas con un destornillador las puntas que supongas son la entrada y tendrás un ruido bárbaro. Así verás a quien corresponde cada entrada.


----------



## manucarrilero (Jul 29, 2012)

aquileslor dijo:


> No. No te convendría aunque se vendieran esos potenciómetros de 150 W. Antes eran muy usados en la industria y eran mas o menos económicos. pero ahora costarían una fortuna.
> Tratá de separar los amplificadores como te dije, en el punto donde está el control de balance, que debe ser donde se unen los amplificadores. Y allí le pones un pote a cada uno. Es la solución clásica y la que mejor te andará. Y la mas barata. Si es verdad que tienes amplificadores separados, es decir es estéreo, tendrás fácilmente poder regularlos separados.
> Fijate que el pote de balance en sus dos extremos está unido a cada uno de los amplificadores. Bueno, los desconectas y allí le pones un pote separado para cada uno de los canales. ¿ como identificas la entrada correspondiente de cada uno de los ampli? Tocas con un destornillador las puntas que supongas son la entrada y tendrás un ruido bárbaro. Así verás a quien corresponde cada entrada.



Muy buena explicación, gracias. Primero intentaré la opción de ver lo que me cuesta el potenciometro de 150w (¿lo pido así en la tienda de electrónica? ¿potenciometro de 150w? ¿o algún dato más?) y si me sale muy caro ya miraría la opción del control antes del amplificador.

El amplificador es un Aiwa nsx 999 MkII (http://bild0.qimage.de/aiwa-nsx-999-foto-bild-59831950.jpg  y prefiero no meterle mano.

Un saludo. Y muchas gracias.


P.D. Añado el que creo que es el potenciometro adecuado a lo que me comentaste: http://www.ebay.es/sch/i.html?_nkw=potentiometer+150w&_sacat=0&_odkw=potenciometer+150w&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313   ¿correcto?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 29, 2012)

manucarrilero dijo:


> Primero intentaré la opción de ver lo que me cuesta el potenciometro de 150w (¿lo pido así en la tienda de electrónica? ¿potenciometro de 150w? ¿o algún dato más?) y si me sale muy caro ya miraría la opción del control antes del amplificador.


 
 A ver . . .  un caballo se controla por las riendas , no tirándole de la cola 

La idea sería , desde la fuente de audio (computadora , MP3 , etc) colocar dos potenciómetros de volumen independientes , uno para cada amplificador.

De ésta manera se trabaja desde afuera , en los cables y sin tocarle un tornillo a los amplificadores.

Saludos !


----------



## aquileslor (Jul 29, 2012)

Si te alcanzan los euros, esos potes te podrían servir. ¿ Tenés que controlar la potencia de cero a 100?
Si no fuese así, el de 30 ohms lo podrías usar de reostato directamente usando solo dos patas, la central y una de los lados, podrías así variar la potencia, pero fijate que se varía la impedancia de salida. De todas maneras aunque lo uses como potenciómetro siempre variará la impedancia. Sigo sosteniendo que mejor sería controlar antes. ¿ El amplificador, tiene entradas separadas para cada canal? Si es así podés usar controles antes de todo, como dice dosm. Pero allí tenes que construir algo bueno para evitar ruidos, etc. Y bien blindado. Yo lo he hecho muchas veces pero con buenos potes logaritmicos CTS.
Sigo deseandote mucha suerte.


----------



## manucarrilero (Jul 29, 2012)

Gracias a los dos, DOSMETROS y aquileslor, por el interés.

Vereis, la opción de regular antes del amprificador desde fuera no es posible, explico porqué.

PC (Fuente)-->AIWA (Entrada aux) y sonando los altavoces-->Salida de audio (controlada tambien por el potenciometro del AIWA)-->Un pequeño amplificador (de un tocadiscos antiguo) que me permite regular el volumen de un satelite que tengo en la misma habitación  y de otro satelite que tengo en el baño, controlados de forma independiente.


El problema está en que el equipo extra da poquita potencia y los altavoces propios del AIWA suenan mucho más que los satelites, y al bajar el volumen del AIWA tambien baja el volumen del equipo extra; para eso el regulador, para poder bajar el volumen de los altavoces de forma independiente del equipo y ajustarlo al nivel del otro equipo cuando me interese o dejarlo al máximo cuando quiera darle caña o dejarlos apagados si solo quiero que suene el equipo extra en el baño.



Si no, otra opción que había pensado era poner un interruptor de tres opciones.
1-Normal.
2- Hacerlo pasar por una resistencia o algo que atenue un poco los altavoces del AIWA.
3-Apagado.


Podría ser una opción mejor y más económica?


----------



## manucarrilero (Jul 30, 2012)

Acabo de pensar una solución por otra via. Mi problema en realidad no es que los altavoces del AIWA suenen mucho, sinó que los del amplificador extra suenan poco aún estando al máximo.

¿Y si pongo este preamplificador, entre la salida aux del AIWA y la entrada del amplificador extra?

http://www.ebay.es/itm/PREAMPLIFICA...9?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item27c93fb1e5

http://www.cespedes.es/spa/item/7067847.html

Es lo más sencillo que he encontrado en ebay en mono (el equipo extra está con entrada desde mono) y con regulador para ajustar el nivel del amplificador extra al de los otros.

¿qué os parece?


----------



## Enzso (Nov 20, 2020)

Buneas tardes,

Refloto el hilo porque tengo un problema similar al del compañero.

Tengo un par de altavoces autoamplificados y quiero poder controlar el volumen desde otro punto que no sea el propio regulador que lleva incorporado uno de los dos altavoces.
Los altavoces son estos  ALTAVOCES

Seria posible poner un potencimetro entre la salida de la fuente, que seria la Play Station 3,  y ola entrada al altavoz que lleva el ampli para poder subir y bajar el volumen ?

He estado en una tienda de electronica y me han dicho que para esos altavoces no hay potencimetros..dicen que eso que quiero hacer es muy complicado..

gracias de antemano..


----------



## Agustinw (Nov 20, 2020)

Enzso dijo:


> Seria posible poner un potencimetro entre la salida de la fuente, que seria la Play Station 3,  y ola entrada al altavoz que lleva el ampli para poder subir y bajar el volumen ?




Buen día

Eso mismo tendrías que hacer, un potenciometro en la entrada de señal de los altavoces activos


----------



## Enzso (Nov 20, 2020)

Agustinw dijo:


> Buen día
> 
> Eso mismo tendrías que hacer, un potenciometro en la entrada de señal de los altavoces activos


Y de cuanto sería el potencimetro y que modelo.. 

Perdón pero no tengo ni idea.. 

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 20, 2020)

Claro , leer el tema no , no ?


----------



## Enzso (Nov 20, 2020)

Si, lo he leído, pero la potencia de los altavoces es distinta y no quiero meter la pata.
Perdón si estoy preguntando lo mismo, pero quería asegurarme de que no me cargo nada..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 20, 2020)

El potenciómetro de volumen maneja y regula señal , no potencia


----------



## Enzso (Nov 20, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El potenciómetro de volumen maneja y regula señal , no potencia



OK, ahora lo entiendo. Regula la cantidad de señal que manda al amplificador.. 

Gracias a que estáis vosotros, porque en la tienda me han dicho que lo que quería hacer era un experimento.. 

Entonces, 
*Logarítmico doble de unos 22 kOhms

Puesto en la entrada de audio , no en la salida.*
Sería eso lo que tengo que poner? 

Mil gracias de verdad..


----------

